
How to Become an Amazing Open Source Project Maintainer, Survive, and Have Fun! - witcher
https://www.bwplotka.dev/2020/how-to-became-oss-maintainer/
======
markusthoemmes
Love it!

------
kaukas
+1

~~~
witcher
Any feedback? (:

~~~
kaukas
I think it is well-written summary. Can be applied to most software
engineering projects when working in distributed teams.

------
olab195
very insightful

